# Simcoe Report



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Got back yesterday did very well in between Georgina and Thor island


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Day one over - caught probably a good 75 between me and my pops. Kept maybe a dozen. Lots of 3-6 inches! Plan on moving around tomorrow. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

This real cold snap sure made the bite tough we only got 25 today but 15 of them were 10-13" most all on spikes and smaller jigs in 32' of water.


----------



## Lake simcoe fish king (Jan 22, 2015)

Going to try Sibalds point park today , has anyone fished it lately and was just wondering if any one has had a good day on jumbo s on cooks bay, I ve only fished pike over there and never really hear any good # s of jumbos ? Good luck all! happy fishn!!


----------



## Lake simcoe fish king (Jan 22, 2015)

davidshane said:


> I was just wondering where you stayed because I was there this last weekend also. We had a few different people staying at the same place I was and they fished with hut operators also. The success of both groups was very poor as there were simply not fish in the area that the hut operator was set up at!
> 
> A buddy and I fished over by snake and did fairly well. We fished for three days never having a great day but never having a bad day. Each day we would have at least a two hour run where big fish were biting. Both of us managed to pull a bucket load of big jumbos. Neither of us anywhere near a limit but we both did filled the buckets with fish over 9 1/2 inches.
> 
> I've considered using the hut operator in the past but I do not like the thought of being locked into one location. We take quads and shanties and do a lot of run and gun type fishing. Most of the spots we hit did not produce much and when they did they were mostly small fish. However we did find a few spots that produced a fair amount of jumbos. If you go back let me know and I can provide you with coordinates to the location we did the best. I have no problem sharing the information. I only get selfish when it comes to my Deer stand's&#128521;


Try Mike at snake island huts, he will move his huts daily to stay on the fish, or will switch you up if your huts not producing , had many of my guys fish there with no complaints . It's not as crazy busy as Virginia beach


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Lake simcoe fish king said:


> Try Mike at snake island huts, he will move his huts daily to stay on the fish, or will switch you up if your huts not producing , had many of my guys fish there with no complaints . It's not as crazy busy as Virginia beach



Do you have his phone number, always looking for options. Thanks Fish king .


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Fished 9-5:30. Moved between 10' and 32'. Didn't catch a single perch over 7". Looks like first trip here will be a bust.. Trying to decide if I should tough it out tomorrow or just leaving first thing. Pretty disappointed to say the least. Most people I talked to were having no luck either.


----------

